# Antari Z-350 vs Ultratec Radiance



## jacobanderson (Nov 3, 2015)

At the moment our 500 cap venue has two Z-350's (SL/SR) with box fans behind them to try and distribute the haze more evenly. We are having trouble with the line between clearly visible beams and not having the stage look foggy. Generally we have to run both at around 25% the entire night which is also causing us to go through fluid fairly quickly.

Hang time is also pretty miserable. Once we turn them off we typically lose beams within 2 songs.

How does the ultratec radiance compare to the z350' for hang time, 'fogginess' and fluid usage? From what I have seen on reviews one ultratec will destroy two z-350's on output but we already have more than enough output for the venue.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 3, 2015)

may not be the hazer, but rather your HVAC and the kind of fluid you use.


----------



## jacobanderson (Nov 3, 2015)

There are times where HVAC hasn't been running much but hang time was just as bad. We are using the antari heavy fluid which is supposed to be the longer lasting option.


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's going to be a lot more expensive but it sounds like a DF50 is what you need. The standard fluid has excellent hang time and the appearance is much much smoother than any of the water based hazers on the market.


----------



## jacobanderson (Nov 3, 2015)

I knew that was coming, along with the ?MDG? hazers. I would love one of those but it just isn't an option. I am looking for something substantially better than the Antari but I understand that no water based hazer is going to be perfect.


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 3, 2015)

jacobanderson said:


> I knew that was coming, along with the ?MDG? hazers. I would love one of those but it just isn't an option. I am looking for something substantially better than the Antari but I understand that no water based hazer is going to be perfect.



The MDG stuff is better than a radiance, but it's still not as good as a DF50. Though if noise was a BIG problem I would consider using one over a DF50. But since those aren't an option I think you should look in your area for a radiance that you can borrow or rent for a day and try it out. We could go on all day debating which hazer is better at what, but to really know you need to demo one.


----------



## jacobanderson (Nov 3, 2015)

Unfortunately the only local company I have found that rents the radiance only does it with a full light rig and operator.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 3, 2015)

I actually prefer the MDG stuff over the DF-50's. Can't remember why but I've got mental notes to choose and MDG over a DF-50. I didn't realize it was water based. Unfortunately the results you are getting with the antari is what water based will be whichever brand or hazer design.


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 3, 2015)

DuckJordan said:


> I actually prefer the MDG stuff over the DF-50's. Can't remember why but I've got mental notes to choose and MDG over a DF-50. I didn't realize it was water based. Unfortunately the results you are getting with the antari is what water based will be whichever brand or hazer design.



Probably noise or lack of DMX control.


----------



## np18358 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have had very good success with the radiance. I remember it to have been very persistent, and that the haze hung well. Used a DF-50 in the same room, got a longer hang, but it was very noisy, and I remember the Radiance being thinner and less foggy. Also in the same price range, I have used the Look Solutions Unique 2.1, and had some very good results. It took us a lot of playing with the levels and placement to get it right, but in the end, I found running it constantly at 5% haze, and 7% or so fan for the whole show created an amazing haze that hung very well (almost like an MDG), and didn't have a lot of movement. I did another show in a different venue with the Unique, and with the room's HVAC system it wasn't working well. As always with Atmospheric FX, UMMV. Best bet is certainly to try and rent one and try it out. If renting isn't an option, see if you can borrow from other venues. Also whoever you are buying the machine from should be able to get you a demo. If you do get a demo, try and do it with a full rig in the air, and with conditions (HVAC) similar to that of a show. Also remember to leave the doors to the stage itself in the same position as they are when you do a show. I learned that trick the hard way. Even one door that is open with a strong hallway HVAC can potentially disrupt the airflow and create problematic air currents. It is also worth noting that usually with a full house the HVAC system has to turn on more often (as there are more people and it is hotter), so take this into account even though it is hard to predict without actually bodies in seats.

EDIT: The MDG uses CO2, (vs. the Antari, Radiance, or DF-50, which don't) that is why it is able to create such an awesome effect. Comes at the cost of the added inconvenience of having to deal with the CO2, but I would still say worth it (if you can swing the budget; both initial and the expendable).


----------



## jacobanderson (Nov 4, 2015)

I appreciate the tips. Just hoping someone has had experience with the Z-350 to be able to give me a general idea before traveling half way across the state to rent/demo one.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 4, 2015)

My main complaint with the radiance in smaller rooms I use it in is that it can look kind of foggy if there's not enough room for it to spread out. In a large room a radiance can take care of haze duties just fine, especially if you pair it with a good fan, but in small rooms I've found it can be a little dense.

I'd suggest trying to get a demo of the Look Solutions Unique 2.1. I've used the original Unique 2 in a surprisingly small venue and got great hang time and great even dispersion. Really impressed.


----------



## jacobanderson (Nov 14, 2015)

Can anyone say how the radiance is on fluid? Right now we are going through $10 of fog juice every night to get true floor to ceiling beams. For a 400 cap venue with very little HVAC and no nearby open doors it just seems insane to be going through 1/4 gallon a night.


----------



## BillESC (Nov 16, 2015)

The Radiance sips fluid.


----------



## MeasureThrice (Dec 3, 2015)

I used a borrowed/rented Radiance in a smaller venue for a company operating under an SPT Equity agreement. It was maybe 150 seats. I ended up setting the thing at the lightest setting because the output was insane. On the first test I had it maxed out on output and fan speed and we had the whole building (both floors!!) hazed in about 30 seconds and it hung for quite some time. If you can swing it, it should give you solid output with plenty of hang time (we used Ultratec's Luminous 7 fluid) and like Bill said, it really does sip the fluid.


----------

